# Royal Wedding



## di reston (May 18, 2018)

The latest news is that Meghan will be escourted down the Isle by Prince Charles. I find that a generous and gesture on the part of the British monarchy. I hope you will be watching the ceremonies.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston (May 18, 2018)

No responses expected.

di reston


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2018)

I enjoy watching and hearing about all the royal goings-on. I'll probably tune in.


----------



## roadfix (May 18, 2018)

I actually got sick of the coverage already.
Besides, I'll be busy with my grandson's college graduation tomorrow.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2018)

I guess I'm the dissenting voice.  I have no interest in watching British royalty coverage at all. The private lives of public people have never interested me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 18, 2018)

If I remember my history classes, the people of this country fought a war to get the British royal family out of their lives.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 18, 2018)

I very rarely watch TV during the warm (i.e. non-football) months. I do read enough news to know that Prince Harry is marrying this American actress gal, and that's about the extent of my knowledge or interest in the subject.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 18, 2018)

*yawn* I'm with *Andy*. 

I bet the Royals won't have anywhere near as much fun at the wedding as our families and friends had when Himself and I got hitched. The only "Royal" present that night had the first name of "Crown". 




roadfix said:


> I actually got sick of the coverage already.
> Besides, I'll be busy with my grandson's college graduation tomorrow.


Congrats to him, *roadfix*. One down and how many more to go?


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2018)

Oh heck yes I'll be watching the California girl become a Princess because she fell in love with her Prince Charming!! There's still enough little girl in this old gal to enjoy all the hoopla across the pond. 

I'm sorry to disagree Di, but the last person in the world I wanted to see walk her down the isle is Charles...and I bet Princess Diana feels the same.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Oh heck yes I'll be watching the California girl become a Princess because she fell in love with her Prince Charming!! There's still enough little girl in this old gal to enjoy all the hoopla across the pond.
> 
> I'm sorry to disagree Di, but the last person in the world I wanted to see walk her down the isle is Charles...and I bet Princess Diana feels the same.



Well, I have two kids that have dual citizenship, one being British. So it looks like I will be watching. I just want to see what style she chose for her wedding gown. 

So true Kayelle. Charles is the last person who should be walking anyone down the aisle. I would have preferred to have her be "the star" at her own wedding and walk down the aisle alone.


----------



## CakePoet (May 19, 2018)

I will check out the dress and that is about it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Oh heck yes I'll be watching the California girl become a Princess because she fell in love with her Prince Charming!! There's still enough little girl in this old gal to enjoy all the hoopla across the pond.
> 
> I'm sorry to disagree Di, but the last person in the world I wanted to see walk her down the isle is Charles...and I bet Princess Diana feels the same.


From what I've read, since she is not a royal herself, she can't be a princess, only a duchess, like Kate.

So you got up at 3 am to watch it? We went to a neighborhood party last night so I rolled out of bed at about 9:30 this morning [emoji38] I'm sure I'll see enough pictures and video of the entire thing.


----------



## roadfix (May 19, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I actually got sick of the coverage already.
> Besides, I'll be busy with my grandson's college graduation tomorrow.



Well, my wife turned the bedroom tv on at 3am this morning to watch this thing so I also ended up watching part of it.    I liked what I saw.   I also didn't realize the bride was older by 3 years.   Good for her.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Well, my wife turned the bedroom tv on at 3am this morning to watch this thing so I also ended up watching part of it.    I liked what I saw.   I also didn't realize the bride was older by 3 years.   Good for her.


Man, would I be pissed if my husband did that [emoji38] That's one reason why I vetoed a bedroom TV when we bought this house 26 years ago


----------



## Chef Munky (May 19, 2018)

I wish Harry had taken the non tradition route a little bit farther.
By getting a showy Tattoo and an ear piercing.

What was Camilla thinking when she picked that shower cap of a hat anyways?
 The Queen looked a little sour.Hopefully her spirits will be lifted after she's toss back a few at the reception.


Munky.


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2018)

No way I was going to watch it live GG!! I had the DVD set to record and now at 10:00 AM here in California, I'm watching. I recorded both NBC and CBS and switching between them. I love the Today Show on NBC every morning but not today. CBS is doing a much better job with Gail King. Call me crazy, but I'm really enjoying the whole dang thing, on my time.


----------



## RPCookin (May 19, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *yawn* I'm with *Andy*.
> 
> I bet the Royals won't have anywhere near as much fun at the wedding as our families and friends had when Himself and I got hitched. The only "Royal" present that night had the first name of "Crown".



Yeah... we didn't have anything fancy, the whole thing only cost us about $2000 including taking 20 out to dinner at one of Denver's better restaurants the night before, and having almost 200 people at the reception.  We rented the party room at the Elks Lodge, and the DJ was a friend of my sister-in-law and gave us have off his fee as a wedding present.  We had the ceremony in our back yard.  

As far as the royals....


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2018)

I had an appointment with the surgeon yesterday. By the time he got through with my leg I was in so much pain, I don't even remember the ride home. I filled up on prescribed pain medications and promptly fell into a nice deep sleep. Woke up around noon on Saturday. No matter what station you put on, there was the wedding. I got to see her gown, turned over and went back to sleep. Woke up at nine in the evening, pain free. That is all I cared about.


----------



## caseydog (May 20, 2018)

It dominated the news today, so we can take a break from that messy school shooting thing the day before. After all, royal weddings don't happen every day -- like mass shootings do...  101 so far in 2018. So boring! It's nice to get a break from the ordinary daily news. Variety is the spice of life!

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 20, 2018)

I wonder if there are so many more school shootings because they get so very much press each time one happens. The mass news coverage has to be just enough of a push for some crazies to think "hey, I could be famous!"  BUT...back to the OT.



The only observation we have about today's wedding coverage is: why is a British person driving a British made car that is being driven on English soil...with the driver's side on the left side?


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...The only observation we have about today's wedding coverage is: why is a British person driving a British made car that is being driven on English soil...with the driver's side on the left side?



Good catch, CG! I have no clue why that is.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 20, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The only observation we have about today's wedding coverage is: why is a British person driving a British made car that is being driven on English soil...with the driver's side on the left side?


Twitter noticed! [emoji38] Apparently this particular car was made for the American market. No idea why Prince Harry chose it. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/prince-h...ft-hand-drive-jaguar-reception-193739584.html


----------



## di reston (May 20, 2018)

Given that in the United Kingdon, and a Monarchy that has a history centuries old, there is a way of doing things for welcoming a new member of the Royal Family. The dilemma was how, given that the Duchess of Suxxes, as she is now acknowledged, the question arose that who would have the honour of giving the bride away, because her father was ill and unable to do the honour of given the bride to Prince Harry. The Duchess of Sussex, as she now is, was walked down the aisle on the arm of her mother. The protocal in a situation like this is well defined. When Meghan and Henry came out of and stood at the entrance of St George's Chapel, the crowds cheered in a way I have never seen before! Across this this side of the pond, there were parties in every all part of the, and they're still doing it because they love Harry and Meghan


----------



## GotGarlic (May 20, 2018)

di reston said:


> Given that in the United Kingdon, and a Monarchy that has a history centuries old, there is a way of doing things for welcoming a new member of the Royal Family. The dilemma was how, given that the Duchess of Suxxes, as she is now acknowledged, the question arose that who would have the honour of giving the bride away, because her father was ill and unable to do the honour of given the bride to Prince Harry. The Duchess of Sussex, as she now is, was walked down the aisle on the arm of her mother.



Actually, she walked by herself part of the way and Prince Charles walked her the rest of the way.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2018)

I admit I'm a sucker for weddings, and I think this one was particularly  touching for many reasons. It had me in tears several times..the looks  on their faces..the remarkable and inspirational message of love from  the American Bishop Curry ..the American "Stand by Me" singers..it was all just lovely.
This "power of love" is well worth reading..

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...wedding-sermon-full-text-of-the-power-of-love


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 20, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Good catch, CG! I have no clue why that is.


Thanks, but I don't get all of the credit. I couldn't quite put my finger on what was wrong, but Himself was the one who put the "driver's side" thing into words.



GotGarlic said:


> Twitter noticed! [emoji38] Apparently this particular car was made for the American market. No idea why Prince Harry chose it...


Maybe it was the only Jag available in the car stable.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2018)

The Jag had been converted to all electric. Maybe it was a gift to the royal family.


----------



## roadfix (May 20, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> The Jag had been converted to all electric. Maybe it was a gift to the royal family.


Maybe a Jag body on a Prius chassis?


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2018)

roadfix said:


> maybe a jag body on a prius chassis?



blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, she walked by herself part of the way and Prince Charles walked her the rest of the way.



Maybe I missed it, but no where did I hear, "And who gives this woman  in marriage." They may have rewritten the Common Book of Prayer since I was married the first time by it. It is the prayer book used for all marriages and other ceremonies in the Episcopal Church.


----------



## di reston (May 21, 2018)

Actually, I liked the touch with the car - British made, for use for American owners! You can bet your life it will have been superbly re the changes you pointed out. I think that touch lent a significant diplomatic symbol!

Some people will say ' pass the sick bag, please!!!'

Misspelling of 'Sussex' to 'Suffexx' was very touching as well. Well, I found it was.

Cheers all

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde

I really was impressed by Bishop Curry, and also with the Gospel choir.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2018)

Well, we are up at 6 am to watch it and loved most of it ...

It was interesting to see the Royal family all together like that.  The Royal grandchildren span 30 years!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 21, 2018)

Addie said:


> Maybe I missed it, but no where did I hear, "And who gives this woman  in marriage." They may have rewritten the Common Book of Prayer since I was married the first time by it. It is the prayer book used for all marriages and other ceremonies in the Episcopal Church.


Neither Kate nor Meghan said they'll obey their husbands, either. Things do change over 60 years. Also, while Episcopalian is obviously derived from the Anglican church, they are not the same.


----------

